# Replace furnace, coil and duct system



## sps123 (Oct 25, 2005)

Iam getting price quotes to replace existing hot air gas furnace, coil and duct system in the attic for second floor. House is a 2 story house with a basement. There is a seperate heating/cooling system in the basement for first floor, which does not need anything done.

One dealer wants to install 2 round flex ducts (10 in. and
12 in.) instead of traditional rectangular duct (for trunkline). Existing duct is
10 in by 14 in and existing furnace is single stage Rheem
100,000 BTU. Whole system is 18 years old.
He will use existing round supply flex ducts with dampers and connect boxes.
He says, he is doing it for 2 years and this provides better air flow and more balanced system,
as there will be two additional dampers with these two round ducts. 
According to him this reduces the price of the duct system by $700.
He will install Rheem 2 stage 75000 BTU furnace with digital thermostat.

Does anybody has any experience with this type of installation.
Any problems with this type of Installation. 
What percentage of homes use this system.

Should I go with this type of installation or stay away from it ?
Any reponse will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


----------



## John Scavdis (Jan 3, 2006)

I recently joined the chatroom and found this question without reply. I really can't help since I am searching ans. also, but have you resolved what to do?


----------



## allan (Jan 7, 2006)

sps123 said:


> Iam getting price quotes to replace existing hot air gas furnace, coil and duct system in the attic for second floor. House is a 2 story house with a basement. There is a seperate heating/cooling system in the basement for first floor, which does not need anything done.
> 
> One dealer wants to install 2 round flex ducts (10 in. and
> 12 in.) instead of traditional rectangular duct (for trunkline). Existing duct is
> ...


sTay away from any flexible ducting it causes way too much static pressure with the ridges 
weinstall.ca


----------

